# Denon Avr 1800 is it time??



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

My Denon avr 1800 has served me well, and still does. I picked it up back in the late ninetys. was $1000cdn when it first was released:-(

currious if it is time to upgrade? the easy answer is yes, but what i really want to know is where would i notice the difference most? I would still only use it for 5.1.

i suspect i would stay with the Denon brand perhaps the Avr1910 or if the money allows the 2310ci. Aside from firmware, why wifi? can i stream music wirlessly? already have the Mac airport express. so not sure if steping up to the 2310ci is the smarter move?

any of your insight would be great!!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The major reasons to upgrade to the AVR-2310 or comparable receiver is for HDMI 1.3 which incorporates the next generation codecs True HD and DTS-MA and for Audyssey Room Correction.

Room Correction really is a major paradigm shift in AVR's. In addition, the new surround codecs, which are lossless, sound amazing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As Jack has already stated the room correction feature is a big advantage, The DACs have also improved alot so the sound is alot cleaner and dynamic. I upgraded my theater receiver a Yamaha rx V995 Yamaha's almost top of the line back in 1999 (now being used in our living room) to the Onkyo TX SR805 and there was a huge difference in quality.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I agree with what Tony and Jack said. Improvements have been made in the last decade that will make the upgrade worthwhile to you, I think!


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, the Denon AVR-2310CI would be a very nice choice. :T


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

so would I benifit from the wifi? dont totally understand its function.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

johnnyfamous said:


> so would I benifit from the wifi? dont totally understand its function.


With wifi you dont need to be near an internet connection to do any firmware updates and yes you can stream music from your PC if you so choose. Is it nessisary thats a choice you need to make I personally dont have any use for it.


----------

